# will the cis system work if barometric pressure is twice as much as on planet earth ?



## danzaharia (Dec 14, 2008)

lets say 2bars


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

should, I think flow is based upon pressure differentials, nit so much absolute pressure. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm intrigued. We're talking something other than running boost through the cis?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

I must admit, this is one question that took me a little by surprise. I gather there must be some reason for asking, I mean that is not the kind of question that just pops into someones mind for no reason. Anyhow, of course it would work, what would make you question if it would or not? Now some tuning or altering of things might have to be done for it to work as it does in the "real" world, but I doubt much tinkering would be needed. There is much debate about injector flow with increased manifold pressure, but it seems to be over reaction and the effects are very little in fact.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

What is the chemical makeup of the atmosphere at 2 bar?


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

is someone making a motor to run on mars using cis?


----------



## stark9dubber (Mar 27, 2007)

as long as youd be able to have sufficient fuel flow rate and pressure to accompany the faster rate of change between manifold vacuum and pressure, which will suck a lot more air into the chamber, theoretically yes it would work just the same as it does now.


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*CIS*

according to the watercooled handbook of the 90s cis is good to 27 PSI of boost


----------



## stark9dubber (Mar 27, 2007)

pics or it didt happen!


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

google it


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

tacurong said:


> according to the watercooled handbook of the 90s cis is good to 27 PSI of boost


OK, old post and to be honest I could care less if what you posted is true or not, but what exactly does it have to do or relate to the original question?


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

2 barometric pressures is about 28 PSi so at sea level around 14 he is looking to see if cis can handle 14 psi of boost thats all, in 1977 bmw did it with 40 psi made 1000 HP with a 1500 cc motor in the turbo era


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

tacurong said:


> . . . he is looking to see if cis can handle 14 psi of boost thats all . . .


 If that's so, and again I don't doubt you, it was a real strange way of asking :screwy: I and a few others it seems read and took it at face value seeing as no other questions or facts were provided. I just assumed, yeh bad thing to do, he wanted to know it it would work on another planet. That's why the question puzzled me a little, though maybe he had a vacation home somewhere out there and was planning to ship a Volkswagen there to drive.


----------

